# My 12 week scan



## Strawberrygirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow! i'm so happy, got to see our little baby for the second time but this time it looks more like a baby and less like a peanut. As soon as the radiographer put the scanner on my abdomen the baby waved at us and started kicking around it legs (very long legs by the look of it) and then settled down to have it's photo taken, the radiographer said it was very photogenic (must take after it's Dad not me). We have a copy of the photo and we can't stop looking at it. Very proud parents!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 16, 2010)

Happy Days..........


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2010)

How wonderful - sounds like quite a character already!


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2010)

Aww wonderful news.x


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 16, 2010)

Yey!!

Its so nice to see them looking like babys 

I wanted to sit there all day and watch.

xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh how lovely - you must be over the moon. Xxx


----------



## rachelha (Aug 16, 2010)

Glad it went well.  The difference between the first and second scans is amazing.


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations! 

I can't wait for my first scan


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 19, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I can't wait for my first scan



Ditto.....how exciting for you StrawberryGirl....xx


----------

